# Ab wann ist ein Not Aus Vorschrift?



## DerMarkus (28 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich befasse mich zur Zeit mit der Bedienungsanleitung eines stationären Bandschleifers, 
der in unserem Unternehmen hergestellt wird. Habe mich auch schon mehrmals mit Risikobeurteilungen auseinandergesetzt 
und stelle mir nun die Frage, ob dieser Bandschleifer einen Not-Aus Schalter benötigt. Zur Zeit hat er lediglich einen Hauptschalter.
Habe auch schon im Netz recherchiert und festgestellt, dass es welche mit und welche ohne den Not-Aus gibt. Grundsätzlich würde ich
einen Not-Aus Schalter einbauen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
der Markus


----------



## Tommi (28 März 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

also einen NOT-HALT benötigst Du, wenn Du damit das Risiko zusätzlich
mindern kannst.
Du brauchst dann außerdem noch eine Bremse, die den Schleifer nach NOT-HALT auch
schnell stillsetzt (ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das Teil lange nachläuft).

Hast Du die nicht, brauchst Du auch keinen NOT-HALT. Der Hauptschalter ist dann aber
auch kein NOT-HALT-Ersatz.

Ob bei solchen Maschinen Bremsen vorgeschrieben sind, weiß ich nicht.

Ich denke, Du musst im Rahmen der Gefährdungsbeurteilung festlegen, ob Du
eine Bremse zum Abschalten oder für Notfälle brauchst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## DerMarkus (28 März 2012)

Hallo Tommi, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit der Bremse habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich such dann mal weiter, 
ob Not-Halt Schalter überhaupt vorgeschrieben sind.
Gruß Markus


----------



## altelulex (28 März 2012)

Grundsätzlich muss unterschieden werden zwischen Not-Halt und Not-Aus. Ersteres setzt (allgemein formuliert) bewegte Teile einer Anlage in einen sicheren (meist unbewegten) Zustand, während Not-Aus meist einen energielosen Zustand herstellt ohne bewegte Teile speziell zu beachten. 

Wenn du zu dem Thema schon Risikobewertungen gemacht hast bist du eventuell auch schon auf die Vorschrift "EN 60204-1" gestoßen, in welcher Sicherheitsaspekte von Maschinen und elektrischer Ausrüstung behandelt werden. Da ihr die Maschinen selbst herstellt (und vermutlich auch entwerft) ist es wohl ratsam diese Vorschrift zu konsultieren. 

Ob sie aber tatsächlich zutreffend ist kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht sagen, da sie nicht frei verfügbar ist im Netz. 

gruß lulex


----------



## Markus (28 März 2012)

[h=1]DIN EN 13218:2010-09[/h][h=2]Titel (deutsch): Werkzeugmaschinen - Sicherheit - Ortsfeste Schleifmaschinen; Deutsche Fassung EN 13218:2002+A1:2008 + AC:2010[/h]
http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-en-13218/129229531?SearchID=393136534


----------

